# WELCH'S WHITE GRAPE AND PEACH



## chatterbox (Feb 17, 2009)

I decided to take a stab at the recipe WELCH'S WHITE GRAPE AND PEACH from Jack Keller. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


· 2 cans (11.5 oz) Welch's White Grape and Peach frozen concentrate 
· 1-1/4 lbs granulated sugar 
· 2 tsp acid blend 
· 1 tsp pectic enzyme 
· 1 tsp yeast nutrient 
· water to make 1 gallon 
· Sauterne wine yeast 
Bring 1 quart water to boil and dissolve the sugar in the water. Remove from heat and add frozen concentrate. Add additional water to make one gallon total and pour into primary. Add remaining ingredients except yeast. Cover primary and set aside 12 hours. Add activated wine yeast and recover. When active fermentation slows down (about 5-7 days), transfer to secondary and fit airlock. When clear, rack, top up and refit airlock. Wait 30 days and rack, top up and refit airlock. After additional 30 days, stabilize, sweeten if desired and rack into bottles. [Author's own recipe]
My first SP reading before I added yeast was 1.040. Which means I have lots of sugar? Or I messed up? I weighed out the sugar as directed. I’m guessing that it will just take a little longer to ferment?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2009)

I think maybe you should adjust the starting reading up to 1.080-1.085 before pitching the yeast, not going by the recipe amount of sugar, then when stabilized in secondary add the p sorbate and k meta then set to clear. 


It sounds like a good one, keep us posted!!


----------



## chatterbox (Feb 17, 2009)

already pitched the yeast...prolly will be a low ABV huh?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2009)

maybe a tad bit butsoon hopefullysomeone will chime in to help out. My knowledge is very limited, sorry. should still be good though.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 17, 2009)

I would check the sg now. then raise it by 0.040 So if it is 1.033 add sugar untill you get SG 1.073 


It is just me but I would add a banana too. Jack Keller is the MAN but I think thata banana always helps the Welches. It fills out the body. less rocket fuel. 


PS you do not taste the banana


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe another can of Welches would do the trick....More flavor, more body, ore sweetness....Just a thought.

Some girlfriends who are getting into winemaking made some Welches White Grape/Peach with 3 cans.....and said it is very good...Think they are making another batch as the other is disappearing before they are getting it bottled.


----------



## chatterbox (Feb 17, 2009)

So I can pull the lid off and add more sugar even though i have already added the yeast and its bubbling?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2009)

Are you sure you are reading the hydrometer right as Jacks recipes are typically way to high, not low! If it is actually that low then definitely add more sugar.


----------



## chatterbox (Feb 17, 2009)

so I can just take off the lid and add more...do I need to add another packet of yeast? Because I will need to stir it...right?


----------



## chatterbox (Feb 17, 2009)

So I went back and check the hydrometer before adding or taking a lid off and I feel stupid....1.120....so how bad did I mess up? Did I make moonshine?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 17, 2009)

OK , That is too high. So I am thinking that it was 1.140 If this was one gallon I would split it in half, add one or two cans of welches per batch, then adjust sg back to 1.075 on each of them. you would have to add 1/2 of all the other stuff to each new batch too excpt for the yeast. 


Or just double the batch (except for sugar) and add sugar as needed back to SG 1.075


I have made this one several times. I think that it is the best Welches.


You have time no need to rush.


----------



## Fly*guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Chatterbox,
I'm in the process of making the very same Wine in a 3 gal batch size right now. 

Started it bout a week ago, Starting SG was 1.096. I followed J Kellers recipe to the Tee. I believe my ABV would be around 13 or 14% when complete and many on the forum have told me that by letting it age a bit,(10 months or so), the flavor will return and should turn out OK.
I used Lalvin 1116 yeast and racked it once already, doing just fine at this point SG is down to bout 1.012 as of Sunday night.... bubbling away tonight.
As far as adding additional sugar, I added some to my Raspberry Merlot after I racked it off the primary and it fermented down to .996 without any problems. cleared and bottle it and all is great so far.






Let us know how its going, this peach/grape concentrate is my 1st "Sratch Batch" ever.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 17, 2009)

I just re read the jack keller recipe. When it comes time to back seetwen I have found that adding sugar back to sg 1.015 is just right. 


p.s. If you double the batch you will get credit for half of the fermenting you have done. So if the sg was 1.140 and you get down to 1.110 before doubleing the batch you dropped 0.030 so you get 1/2 of that. 0.015 so to get the sg to a so called starting point of 1.085 you would then after doubling the batch want a sg of 1.070


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2009)

I think you are going to have to turn this into 2 batches by getting a few more concentrates and add more water and do not add any more sugar.


----------



## chatterbox (Feb 17, 2009)

okay...what if I just want a 1 gallon batch? Can I split in half and pour a half out and add water and juice? or should i just dump and start over? If I add, do I have to go back and add more yeast? Or will it go back to bubbling? 


I only have one carboy and I have kits coming at the end of the week that I need to start on for summertime. So doubling the batch isn't an option.


----------



## chatterbox (Feb 17, 2009)

So after discussing with a man...my husband....we think its best to let it finish fermenting then split in half...ditch one half....add juice and water to the other to get the SG back to 1.075...is this the idea?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 17, 2009)

Your loosing S.G. every moment the yeast is working....

Maybe make another batch later and blend them together....

Think you need another 1 gallon carboy....


----------



## grapeman (Feb 18, 2009)

chatterbox said:


> So after discussing with a man...my husband....we think its best to let it finish fermenting then split in half...ditch one half....add juice and water to the other to get the SG back to 1.075...is this the idea?




Yes, that is aBAD idea. If you let it finish fermenting, you will be as dry as it will go and with the yeast you used it will be about 1.000. Then if you add juice and sugar back to 1.075- even if it will get going again, you would be adding an additonal amount of alcohol, making a bad situation even worse. Either split it now- bring sg to 1.080 and let er rip OR just let it go now. It may be a bit high in alcohol, but given some time it will be good. If it finishes off dry a bit now, it would be even better.


----------



## chatterbox (Feb 18, 2009)

So tonight when we return home...we plan on splitting the wine thats in the bucket...its still fermenting. We plan to add 1 more can of juice per batch and water to make a gallon to get the SG to 1.075.


Do we need to add more acid blend, pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, or yeast? I'm guessing I will do what Rocky Top suggested and add a 1/2 of chems....how about the yeast? Theres yeast in it right now. I guess it will just start bubbling again once we close the lid and give it a day or two huh?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2009)

Check the S.G. tonight before you split up the batch....It may be fermenting and using up the sugar already.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 18, 2009)

chatterbox said:


> So tonight when we return home...we plan on splitting the wine thats in the bucket...its still fermenting. We plan to add 1 more can of juice per batch and water to make a gallon to get the SG to 1.075.
> 
> 
> Do we need to add more acid blend, pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, or yeast? I'm guessing I will do what Rocky Top suggested and add a 1/2 of chems....how about the yeast? Theres yeast in it right now. I guess it will just start bubbling again once we close the lid and give it a day or two huh?




You should not need to add anymore yeast. But yes if you add 1/2 of everything else to each new batch except the sugar and yeast you will be back on track. Like NW said you are fermenting sugar as we type. So you will need to check the sg before you split so that you will know how much sugar you will need to add. 


1.140- sg now = change 
1.085 - 1/2 change = new needed SG


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 4, 2009)

Rocky Top said:


> It is just me but *I would add a banana too*. Jack Keller is the MAN but I think thata banana always helps the Welches.
> 
> 
> PS you do not taste the banana




Does one chop up said banana, slice up said banana, shove it in whole, or does it matter? Skin?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Mar 4, 2009)

I slice the banana into 1/4" slices and place them in a sanitized stocking, (knee high) during primary fermenting. You can do the same with raisens. I squeeze the juice out and throw away when racking to secondary. I use at least one banana forall 6 gallon welches. I use 3 for welches white and 6 for welches white/ peach.


----------



## boozinsusan (May 12, 2010)

I made this wine as well - not using the recipe for sugar, but instead using my hydrometer. (that was the good/right thing I did). 


Did not use the banana (that was posted later than when i made the wine) - will try that next time.


Read another recipe that said to use 3 cans of juice per gallon (rather than the 2 used in the recipe)to give it more body, so I added 1 more per gallon when it was almost done fermenting. I was not thinking, and did not stabilize first, so my attempt to make a light, patio wine turned into a sweet, but still tasty 16% wine. I thought adding the extra juice may sweeten it a bit, but forgot about the re-start on fermentation. Trying it a couple of weeks later, it was fizzy - that was fun!


Please learn from my mistakes.


It is pretty popular, though.


----------



## boozinsusan (May 25, 2010)

It is good as a spritzer, and I will make it again, only the right way next time.






I do really like the mouth feel, and the taste is great if the sweetness is cut a little (I prefer drier wines)......


----------

